

The Impending Demise of the University - nickcharlton
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/don-tapscott/the-impending-demise-of-t_b_213702.html

======
SamAtt
Only a "new technology" expert would write something so unbelievably dumb. And
I don't even disagree with him.

Yes, the teacher that sits at a podium and delivers a lecture is worse than a
teacher that's interactive with students. That's always been the case. When I
went to college they even had names for them. "Good Teacher" and "Bad Teacher"
we called them.

There's nothing inherently different about this new generation. It's certainly
not going to bring down the University. Heck, as long as tenure exists it
won't even bring down the bad teachers.

For better or worse (probably worse) college has become more an experience
than a learning institution. Kids go to college to avoid the world for 4 more
years and get a credential for their trouble. Anyone interested in learning
(like I was with computers) knows most of the curriculum before they walk in
the door and is just there to get a diploma.

Honestly, the first 2 years is dedicated to reteaching what you already
learned in High School. That should be a hint.

